# Scamp, 11 year old loving Border Collie, needs a new home :(



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Can you be the person that gives this dog the last chance in life ? and be the person he settle down and share his last years with ?

Background - He has sadly been at Manchesters Dog home for a month, and suffers from poor vision and in which he may have a possible katarac.

Traits - Despite his old age, hes still a remarkly agile dog who has lots of energy and loves playing fetch  !

He is very affectionate and friendly, and would make an ideal companion and family dog thanks to his great temperemant and personality.

Picture and more information coming soon 

Any information regarding Scamp, please contact myself, danielled or Manchester Dogs thankyou.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Can you be the person that gives this dog the last chance in life ? and be the person he settle down and share his last years with ?
> 
> Background - He has sadly been at Manchesters Dog home for a month, and suffers from poor vision and in which he may have a possible katarac.
> 
> ...


Thank you so mcuh. I'm trying to pull out all the stops and do everything I can to get him a home.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

Scamp deserves a loveing forever home.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Aww i hope he finds a home! x


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Aww i hope he finds a home! x


I will find Scamp a home. No matter what it takes I will find him a home. Old Scampy deserves a good home. That's his nickname I gave him his name is Scamp but I gave him the nickname Scampy. He responds to both.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Dont tempt me! Old doggies need a lovely home with a fire place to sit by  With a paw blanket and a hot water bottle! Sat in there favourite chair! I always thought about taking on an older dog, and letting them spend there retirement with me  x


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Dont tempt me! Old doggies need a lovely home with a fire place to sit by  With a paw blanket and a hot water bottle! Sat in there favourite chair! I always thought about taking on an older dog, and letting them spend there retirement with me  x


He is a lovely dog and he needs a good loveing home. He has been at the dogs home for a month and that is not the best place for him to be. He needs a home. I promised him I will find a home for him no matter what.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Aw its a shame u cudnt give him a home  x


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Aw its a shame u cudnt give him a home  x


I wish I could. If I could I would but I haven't got any room for more pets at the minute.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I hope you find him a loving home, I wish i could take him but with 6 dogs of my own it isn't possible, I hope someone comes forward for him soon  xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

Vixie said:


> I hope you find him a loving home, I wish i could take him but with 6 dogs of my own it isn't possible, I hope someone comes forward for him soon  xx


Thank you Vixie I'll find him a home. I will keep you updated.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

danielled said:


> Thank you Vixie I'll find him a home. I will keep you updated.


thank you, I will look forward to hearing updates and hopefully ones of him in a new home soon


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

Vixie said:


> thank you, I will look forward to hearing updates and hopefully ones of him in a new home soon


I'm don't care what it takes he will get a new home I will find him a home.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

Guys good news. I told my mum about Scamp and she said we are moving soon so maybe we could have him and she said that's a very good maybe. She said we have room in the new house for Scamp.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh, congratulations!!
At least that way you can be sure Scamp will have a very good home.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

danielled said:


> Guys good news. I told my mum about Scamp and she said we are moving soon so maybe we could have him and she said that's a very good maybe. She said we have room in the new house for Scamp.


thats fantastic news, I hope it all works out for you and Scamp


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

Vixie said:


> thats fantastic news, I hope it all works out for you and Scamp


Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

We are just waiting for my sisters bank to behave.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

danielled said:


> Keep your fingers crossed.


I definitely will


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

danielled said:


> Guys good news. I told my mum about Scamp and she said we are moving soon so maybe we could have him and she said that's a very good maybe. She said we have room in the new house for Scamp.


AMAZING NEWS, so happy for you both


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> AMAZING NEWS, so happy for you both


Don't get your hopes up yet though. My sister is trying to get a mortgage to buy the house we are in now but her bank are being a pain.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hope it works out!  x


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Hope it works out!  x


I will keep you updated.


----------

